

Microsoft Screws Yahoo Board’s Weekend; Gives Three Weeks To Decide - vikrantsharma1
http://www.betadaily.com/2008/04/06/microsoft-screws-yahoo-boards-weekend-gives-three-weeks-to-decide/

======
PieSquared
Nope, Microsoft is definitely not resorting to shady tactics and intimidation,
definitely not. Sigh, how typical.

